# Muffalletta



## lyndalou (May 19, 2005)

Can anyone send a recipe for the above sandwich? I had the recipe and have lost it. I've never made it so have the following questions
Bread type ?
How long ahead of time can I make it?
What would be a good accompaniment?

You've never let me down before, guys, and I'm counting on a reply from one (or more) of you great people, and cooks, out there.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2005)

[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Muffaletta[/font]
1 c. black olives, chopped
[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]3-4  garlic cloves, minced[/font]
[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]1 c. green pimiento olives, chopped[/font]
[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]1/2 c. roasted red peppers, chopped 
1 c. EVOO 
3 Tbsp. parsley, chopped 
2 Tbsp. white wine vinegar 
1/2 lb. provolone cheese 
1/2 lb. jack cheese 
1/3 lb. mortadella
1/3 lb. prosciutto [/font]
(you can also add salami or pepperoni, if you like it)
[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]  [/font]
[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Cut each bread roll in half, and scoop out a little of the inside to make some room.  [/font]
[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Set aside;[/font]
[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Mix together first 6 ingreds. Drizzle some of the olive oil and juice from the olive salad on each side of the open loaf -- use plenty. On the bottom, layer olive salad, provolone, mild cheese, and mortadella. Top with the other half loaf. [/font]


----------



## Dove (May 19, 2005)

I would love to help you but I have not heard of this BUT I had to laugh because Alletta is my middle name and my family tried for years to "muff" me because I talked all the time.


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2005)

good one, Marge!
hee hee hee


----------



## GB (May 19, 2005)

That is a very pretty middle name Marge!


----------



## Dove (May 19, 2005)

*The tiny town of Trinidad Colorado made a mistake on the spelling..It should be Aletta..It is English ..named after an Aunt that was called Lydia who was born in Canada because the family moved across Lake Onterio so they wouldn't have to fight their own people..guess they missed the Tea Party too..LOL*
*Marge*


----------



## lyndalou (May 20, 2005)

That is too funny, Dove. Thank you Jkath . Can I make this early in the day, wrap , and refrigerate until dinner time? Also, you mention a roll, can I use a large round  or long loaf of Italian or  French bread?


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

Actually, I think muffaletta is always best when it's made in advance. It's like how a salsa needs time to get the flavors to mix.
And, just like the panini discussion, pretty much any bread will do, as long as it's not too soft to begin with (then the juices will make it mushy)

Another thing: like salsa, muffaletta doesn't have to have the same ingredients as your recipe calls for. If you are missing one item, but have something else, use it!

Hope that helps!


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2005)

muffalettas are definitely better when crushed down, like in a backpack (in a plastic bag), and left to marinate for a little while. when i'm not in the mood for so many olives, i just leave them out and you still have a good italian sammich. altho, i've never had jack cheese in one, sounds good. usually it's fresh mozzarella. oh, and a good shot of oregano.


----------



## lyndalou (May 20, 2005)

jkath and buckytom, Many thanks, you have both helped a lot.


----------



## mikegeorge (May 20, 2005)

Recipe from “Cajun-Creole Cooking” HP Books, page 142

*Muffuletta Sandwich  *

Makes 1 to 4 servings.

A visit to New Orleans without eating a Muffuletta would be like a trip to Ireland without kissing the Blarney Stone. A Muffuletta, one of life's great pleasures, is a 10-inch round sandwich stuffed with meats and cheese and topped with a concoction known as Olive Salad, In New Orleans the two best Muffulettas, bar none, can be had a Central Grocery or at Napoleon House on Chartres Street. At Central Grocery, you stand in line at the counter to shout your order. You can eat your sandwich while wandering through the tiny, crowded grocery. You'll find open barrels of flours and beans, wooden crates of dried salt cod, huge jars of olive salad and oil-cured olives, every brand of olive oil imaginable along with boxes of every size and shape of pasta made. The Napoleon House is a real cafe and bar located in one of the French Quarter's oldest buildings Here you may dine unmolested by elbows and tromping feet.

1(10-inch) Muffuletta Bread loaf or French Bread
2 oz. Genoa salami, thinly sliced
2 oz. Italian ham, thinly sliced
2 oz. provolone cheese, thinly sliced
1 cup olive salad

Cut bread in half crosswise. Pile layers of salami and ham over bottom layer. Add layers of cheese. Top with Olive Salad and top of loaf. Press down slightly. Cut sandwich in quarters. Use wooden picks to secure layers, if desired; remove before eating.

*Olive Salad  
*
Makes about 5 cups. 

No respectable Creole-Italian home would be without a container of Olive Salad in the refrigerator. The number one use for Olive Salad in New Orleans is as a dressing for the famous Muffuletta Sandwich. It also makes a delicious addition to tossed green salads and a great relish to spread on party crackers. 

1 (32-oz.) jar broken green (unstuffed) olives
6 garlic cloves, minced
2 (3-¼ oz.) jars marinated cocktail onions, drained ( 1-cup)
4 celery stalks, halved lengthwise, thinly sliced
1 (4-oz.) jar chopped pimentos, drained
2 tablespoons chopped capers, drained
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano or 3 tbsp chopped fresh oregano 
1 teaspoons finely ground pepper 
3 tablespoons red-wine vinegar
1/3 cup olive oil

Drain olives; reserve 3 tablespoons brine. In a medium bowl, combine olives, garlic, celery, pimentos and capers. In a small bowl, whisk reserved olive brine, oregano, pepper and vinegar until combined. Add olive oil in a slow, steady stream, whisking constantly. Pour dressing over salad; toss. Spoon into a jar with a tight fitting lid. Refrigerate until served or up to 3 weeks. Serve at room temperature.

*Muffuletta Bread * 

Makes 1 loaf.

In order to enjoy a New Orleans Muffuletta Sandwich at its best, you must have authentic Muffuletta Bread. In New Orleans you can buy the crusty loaves in any bakery, but don't forgo this treat just because you can't find the bread-make it yourself.

1 cup warm water
1 tablespoon sugar
1 (¼ oz) pkg. active dry yeast
3 cups bread flour
1-½ teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons vegetable shortening
sesame seeds

In a 2-cup glass measuring cup, combine water and sugar. Stir in yeast. Let stand until foamy, 5 to 10 minutes. In a food processor fitted with the steel blade, combine 3 cups flour, salt and shortening. Add yeast mixture. Process until dough forms a ball, about 5 seconds. Stop machine; check consistency of dough. It should be smooth and satiny. If dough is too dry, add more warm water, 1 tablespoon at a time, processing just until blended. If dough is too sticky, add more flour. 1 or 2 tablespoons at a time, processing just until blended. Process 20 seconds to knead. Lightly oil a large bowl swirling to coat bottom and sides. Place dough in oiled bowl; turn to coat all sides. Cover bowl with plastic wrap. Let rise in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in bulk, about 1-½ hours. Lightly grease a baking sheet. When dough has doubled in bulk, punch down dough; turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Form dough into a round loaf about 10 inches in diameter; place on greased baking sheet. Sprinkle top of loaf with sesame seeds; press seeds gently into surface of loaf. Cover very loose with plastic wrap; let rise until almost doubled in bulk, 1 hour. Place rack in center of oven, Preheat oven to 425F. Remove plastic wrap. Bake loaf in center of preheated oven 10 minutes. Reduce heat to 375F; bake 25 minutes. The loaf is done when it sound hollow when tapped on bottom. Cool completely on a rack before slicing.


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2005)

Mike, I had my first muffuletta at Cental Grocery, and the description of the place is spot on!  

Thanks.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 21, 2005)

Hey,DOVE

I do all my shopping in Trinidad,CO its a 140 miles round trip so I only go about every 2 weeks its the only place I can get decent produce etc.


----------



## morgans4 (May 22, 2005)

*muffuletta*

You can use any type bread you want, but it needs to be something that's got a lot of body... like Italian bread, long or 9" round. You can substitute French bread or pistolets or Cabata. Cut the bread in half and scoop out a little of the bread if necessary, leaving a well for your ingredients.
You may use any meats you like in a muffuletta.Traditionally it's hard Genoa salami, ham, mortadella, swiss or American or provolone cheese, (about 1/4 lb. of each), tomatoes, onions, lettuce or fresh spinach, all layered into the bread shell and pressed down really good and wrapped tightly in saran wrap. The 1 thing that is always constant is that there is an olive salad that you spread on the bread top and and bottom. It's made up of garlic, black or green olives, or both, chopped pretty fine, olive oil, oregano, vinegar, salt & pepper. You can probably buy Italian olive salad in jars in your grocery store, or for sure at your Italian deli. Some people put a heavy skillet on top of the wrapped sandwich to weigh it down so all the flavors can "meld" together, and let it set in the refrigerator overnight. You don't have to though if you don't have the time. You can serve it cold, or remove Saran wrap and heat the sandwich through to melt the cheeses before serving. For an added kick, sprinkle with a little crushed red pepper to taste.
It's just delicious. 
jomorgan@swbell.net


----------



## lyndalou (May 23, 2005)

Thank you, Morgans 4. I am having a party and will make the sandwiches (4 of them) the night before. The tomato , onions etc. are new to me,but I have already made the olive salad and it's in my refrigerator. The party is on Saturday evening.  I'm also serving porato salad, taboulli, and a black bean salad. I hope it's all  well received.


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> [font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Muffaletta[/font]
> 1 c. black olives, chopped
> [font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]3-4 garlic cloves, minced[/font]
> [font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]1 c. green pimiento olives, chopped[/font]
> ...


 
WOW. that's a lot of food! i could just eat one of these for dinner instead of having to eat 2 or 3 times, lol! i'd gain weight then!


----------



## lyndalou (May 27, 2005)

Luvs, 
This sandwich is sooo good. I am making them with ciabatta bread . I was going to make them with 4 loaves but am going to do at least 6. I'll cut them into about 8 little sandwiches and they will disapear, I know. I only hope the 6 will be enough.


----------



## Dove (May 27, 2005)

jpmcgrew,
Have you ever gone down Commerical street and seen a very old building that is now Francesca's Antique Shop and the other half is a dress shop (at least it was several years ago) 212 Ccommerical st. It was my Grandfather's in the late 1800's. It was The Sherman Mercantile...up until this owner it still had The Sherman Building painted on the side of it and a sign in the window saying what it was..the dress shop has a painting in the window of the building taken way back then, When I was there last I said I was heart broken that all traces of the Sherman name was removed as it was a part of the building's history...she got snotty and said " This is my building now!"


----------



## lyndalou (May 28, 2005)

Hope you didn't buy anything from the wicked witch. AT least you have fond memories, Dove.


----------

